# Looking For A Tune Near Milwaukee



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone know anyone in the area?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

No quality Tuners near Milwaukee WI? How can that be...:confused

3


SPICERED2006 said:


> Anyone know anyone in the area?


----------



## capn37 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have never been to a tuner but from what I've read is most of the Wisconsin guys go to the tuners in Illinois. Speed Inc. in particular seems to be well recommended. Its located in Schaumburg which is like 70 miles from Racine. Heres their site:

Speed Inc

alternatively:
modern muscle 
in Oswego, IL 101 miles

I haven't heard anything about Modern Muscle.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just north of Madison here. Buy me a tuner and my shop will tune your GTO for free from now on.


----------

